# Whizzer ID



## mrwhitethunder (Jan 8, 2023)

Hey all,

Been browsing a few days and there is a wealth of knowledge on this forum so looking to learn what I can. I just was given this bike from my wifes grandpa. He is in the mid stages of dementia so trying to extract info was impossible. I will send pics of what I think am important based on other threads. Any info helps. I am looking to determine the year and whatever else I can so I can restore or potentially sell if it is even worth anything. Thank you in advance.


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Jan 8, 2023)

Hola @mrwhitethunder _!_ welcome to the cabe! you have a whizzer engine, whit serial number start whit letter H, in a nice Monark bike! verify the letter, before the numbers,maybe under oil, close to the screw! Here, you will find some fellow bikers whit more info, to determining your whizzer engine data! good luck whit your project! @Goldenrod @whizzer1


----------



## mrwhitethunder (Jan 8, 2023)

You are correct, it is a “H” before the numbers. I will use that to do some more research! Thank you for the reply.


----------



## Goldenrod (Monday at 9:27 AM)

*High fin head and a short breather.  It is gorilla-mounted into a non Schwinn frame.  You will need a belt guard and a Whizzer twist handlebar grip.  OurNational, Illinois based Whizzer club will send you a sample newsletter and a t-shirt free.  Lisa of Memory Lane Classics (maybe) can help with parts also and an owners manual?  You can click the guard bunny and send me a personal message after your short trial period is over.  I need a shirt size and address with no obligation.  We just help get it started but look around for peddles.  The fins are not broken--good news.  My phone# is 262-233-3857 if you have concerns or need help.  The carburetor is from a two stroke Monarch Twin? That oil plug will be a challange?*


----------



## MrMonark13 (Monday at 12:03 PM)

Frame is a 1946/47 Monark Super Deluxe. I would be careful of that frame. They tend to break with all of the vibrations. I also have the majority of @Goldenrod's parts collection, so I can also help with parts. I have many things like twist grips and such. The carb looks like a tillitson, which you can get a rebuild kit for. If you need any more help or would like to purchase parts, Private message me or text/leave a message at 708-567-5029.


----------



## mrwhitethunder (Monday at 1:52 PM)

Goldenrod said:


> *High fin head and a short breather.  It is gorilla-mounted into a non Schwinn frame.  You will need a belt guard and a Whizzer twist handlebar grip.  OurNational, Illinois based Whizzer club will send you a sample newsletter and a t-shirt free.  Lisa of Memory Lane Classics (maybe) can help with parts also and an owners manual?  You can click the guard bunny and send me a personal message after your short trial period is over.  I need a shirt size and address with no obligation.  We just help get it started but look around for peddles.  The fins are not broken--good news.  My phone# is 262-233-3857 if you have concerns or need help.  The carburetor is from a two stroke Monarch Twin? That oil plug will be a challange?*




Thank you. Once my Trial is up, I will do so. Oil plug looks challenging. I am going to have to brain storm some ways to get that off. Also, really looking forward to seeing the outcome of that fire engine red whizzer special!


----------



## mrwhitethunder (Monday at 1:57 PM)

MrMonark13 said:


> Frame is a 1946/47 Monark Super Deluxe. I would be careful of that frame. They tend to break with all of the vibrations. I also have the majority of @Goldenrod's parts collection, so I can also help with parts. I have many things like twist grips and such. The carb looks like a tillitson, which you can get a rebuild kit for. If you need any more help or would like to purchase parts, Private message me or text/leave a message at 708-567-5029.




Hey Monark, thanks for the reply. From a value standpoint, is it safe to assume it is semi-worthless? Reason I ask is, it will change the way I restore the bike. If this is not something that would generate interest, I would likely choose to powdercoat the bike and maybe use different parts to bring it back to its glory versus trying to find all original or close to it parts.

I am going to disassemble everything, and make a list of what I think it needs and go for there. I want to see if the motor even starts. It turns freely and seems to build some compression so that is a good sign.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Monday at 2:17 PM)

mrwhitethunder said:


> Hey Monark, thanks for the reply. From a value standpoint, is it safe to assume it is semi-worthless? Reason I ask is, it will change the way I restore the bike. If this is not something that would generate interest, I would likely choose to powdercoat the bike and maybe use different parts to bring it back to its glory versus trying to find all original or close to it parts.
> 
> I am going to disassemble everything, and make a list of what I think it needs and go for there. I want to see if the motor even starts. It turns freely and seems to build some compression so that is a good sign.



It really isn’t a super valuable bike when done because of the monark frame. I would totally get the engine going and powder coat it. I may be interested in the remains of that headlight for one of my bikes. Also, the fire engine red special is being built for me. It’s going good so far, but we haven’t posted photos. I’ll try to get some this weekend!


----------



## mrwhitethunder (Monday at 4:33 PM)

MrMonark13 said:


> It really isn’t a super valuable bike when done because of the monark frame. I would totally get the engine going and powder coat it. I may be interested in the remains of that headlight for one of my bikes. Also, the fire engine red special is being built for me. It’s going good so far, but we haven’t posted photos. I’ll try to get some this weekend!




Can I find the full replacement headlight elsewhere? Would be easier for me to replace as a whole than try and find parts and I am sure you have the rest of what you need to make it whole?


----------



## MrMonark13 (Monday at 4:36 PM)

mrwhitethunder said:


> Can I find the full replacement headlight elsewhere? Would be easier for me to replace as a whole than try and find parts and I am sure you have the rest of what you need to make it whole?



For a whizzer, I would put on the big motorcycle style light. I’ve got a complete set with generator and taillight that I would take the light on partial trade for. I personally would put a fender ornament on in place of the light. Just personal touches to make it yours!


----------

